# The Piper Chronicles ~ Final Edition ~



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I haven't been around that much anymore as life takes you in different directions. I know many of you enjoyed "The Piper Chronicles", real life stories of how Piper terrorized me especially the first 2 years I had her.
But those are now just pleasant memories of a wonderful Golden who walked with me through the dark times of unemployment and failed job applications.........a Golden who actually changed my life.
=============================================
It is with a sadness and loss that I have never experienced before that I report the passing of my Piper on 8/10. 
Gold-Rush Piper 3 Echo 4 1. 
3/3/08 ~ 08/10/15
=============================================
EPILOGUE

I met with Dr. Cattiny & Dr. Chris the Thursday night after her passing
and we discussed what had probably happened to Piper.
We all believe now that the pin had already been 
pulled and her days were already numbered.

The heavy exertion she did while in her OCD digging mode with Paco digging after a wood chuck overheated her to the point that her unknown enlarged heart caused the brain to apparently produce excessive 
CSF putting massive pressure on the brain and causing damage 
as indicated by the hearing loss, eye rolls & vomiting. 
Her yowl when we rolled her over on the table was apparently 
the brain stem herniating immediately cutting the connection 
between the brain and the rest of her body.
That one thing will haunt me for the rest of my days, 
that the last thing she felt was pain.
Her breathing & heart stopped immediately at that time and would not restart on their own despite an eppy pen, ventilation, cpr...... 

Both vets threw everything they had at her in order to save my girl.
I know. I was in there with them helping where I could. 
He later told me "dude, you're tough as nails, you did everything right".

The tremendous guilt I was carrying....... 
I should have cut down the rest of that tree.....
I should have been watching her.....
I should have completely soaked her.......
I should have brought her in for the vet visit instead 
of Paco a couple weeks ago............
All this had been lifted as I left there with an overwhelming 
sense of peace and forgiveness.
Will there be another Golden in my future ?
I certainly hope so. Paco misses his sister terribly.
I also need a real full time job again so that a new 
family member can be affordable.
Right now it looks as though we will be at Goldstock.
Some ashes will be presented to the lake.

My First Golden, My girl, My baby, My Piper.

We'll meet again around the bend.

Piper's memorial video is at 
Zenfolio | NosePrint Pet Furtography | Videos | Video 1

I'm also on FaceBook as Bill Reyna


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for her loss Bill.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Piper*



WLR said:


> I haven't been around that much anymore as life takes you in different directions. I know many of you enjoyed "The Piper Chronicles", real life stories of how Piper terrorized me especially the first 2 years I had her.
> But those are now just pleasant memories of a wonderful Golden who walked with me through the dark times of unemployment and failed job applications.........a Golden who actually changed my life.
> =============================================
> It is with a sadness and loss that I have never experienced before that I report the passing of my Piper on 8/10.
> ...


Bill: What you wrote about your sweet Baby Girl, Piper, is so beautiful! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. The vet is right, there is nothing you could have done. You have such a special love, I hope you do love another Golden. I know what it's like to have lost your job.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-11.html#post6010250


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know it's heartbreaking when we have to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is always hard but especially hard when they are so young.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss. I didn't get to know her before, but I see she was so loved!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Piper, what a beautiful girl. 
My heart goes out to you, I know how much she was loved and will be missed. 

My thoughts are with you as you begin the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Piper


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was an beautiful girl full of love and fun.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome back to us, despite the sad news that brings you here.

Piper would forgive you anything, knowing that you loved her dearly and never wished anything except the best for her. She is at peace now and surely hopes that you will be, too.

I hope you know that you can come back here any time to share the heartache many of us know too well. Sometimes knowing others have been where you are can help.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....I loved the Eulogy of Piper....thanks for sharing.... RIP sweet Piper!!!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was a beautiful tribute to your sweet girl.


----------

